# Nearly D day



## allisonb (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been a bit quiet in the last couple of weeks which is a result of me being on maternity leave and running round like a loon after my three kids rather than being at work and surfing the net at lunch time!

I am going into hospital tomorrow and am booked in for a section on Wednesday morning so won't be around for a few days.  I have already made my mind up that I will be strong, and will take care of my own diabetes, you pregnant ladies out there will know that most midwife's know very little about diabetes but give lots of 'advice'!  I am stocked up on lucozade and snacks, because getting something to treat a hypo at midnight on a maternity ward is near impossible, and I'm ready to meet my baby .......wish me luck guys!

Allison xx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 1, 2010)

Allison - wishing you all the best.  I will be thinking of you on Wednesday - so exciting.  Really looking forward to seeing the photos of your new little one.

Rachel


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Alison good luck and all the best to everyone concerned,xx


----------



## chezpez (Mar 1, 2010)

Wishing you the best of British Allison! xx good luck


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow - all the best Allison!!  Hope all goes really well & the midwives are surprisingly nice he he!!


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 2, 2010)

for you as well good luck xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 5, 2010)

I know I missed wishing you luck but hope things went smoothly for you and hope that recover goes well I know it takes a long time because 5 weeks down the line I'm still sore. Let us know name etc I can't wait to see a picture 

xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone heard from allison yet? 
Hope everything went well xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2010)

no i asked after her tuesday , she is the only one now who was due to give brth that aint got back to us x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 11, 2010)

Im sure she is ok, probably too busy to post  it was last wednesday she was going in though was it not? I have lots of free time at the moment I seem to have one of those babies who wait to wake up at 4am and naps inbetween feeds in the day lol


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Im sure she is ok, probably too busy to post  it was last wednesday she was going in though was it not? I have lots of free time at the moment I seem to have one of those babies who wait to wake up at 4am and naps inbetween feeds in the day lol



think it ended up being the tuesday if my memory serves me well .


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 11, 2010)

well hopefully she is well, I know that the hospital likes to keep you in for the most random reasons when you are diabetic..


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> well hopefully she is well, I know that the hospital likes to keep you in for the most random reasons when you are diabetic..



Yeah like you say im sure she has her hands full i think she has 2-3 other children and a new baby can be very exhausting as you well know


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah, My house is a pig stye with just the one!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 11, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> yeah, My house is a pig stye with just the one!!



I know how that feels!


----------



## bev (Mar 11, 2010)

If a *new* mum has a tidy house - there is something very wrong! Enjoy your new-borns - they grow up so fast - the dust will always be there!Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2010)

bev said:


> If a *new* mum has a tidy house - there is something very wrong! Enjoy your new-borns - they grow up so fast - the dust will always be there!Bev



Well said Bev , you always have your lovely other halfs for the marigolds and mop jobs x


----------



## allisonb (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi guys.  Sorry not to have posted for a while.  Like you've all said, it's hectic at our house with a newborn and three others!

Tom Alexander was born on Wednesday 3rd March at 9.50 a.m.  He weighed 7lb 11oz although has lost a bit since then.  His blood sugars were good and he's doing really well.

The section was ok, the only problem being that it took over an hour for the docs to get the spinal block in which was quite traumatic.  Diabetes wise I was fine, I stayed on HDU the night he was born so that they could keep checking me.  They woke me every hour to do my blood sugar and the midwife kept telling me to drink lucozade!  And then in the morning, a different midwife told me I couldn't have my insulin for the toast I was about to eat because the docs hadn't written it on my drug card (I'd taken my own in obviously) I ignored her of course and once I was back on the normal ward they let me manage my diabetes without their intervention thankfully!

I've had a few problems with my blood pressure since delivery so it took me a while to escape from hospital and I'm now having it checked daily which is a bit of a bind but the only other option is to go back into to hospital.

Am really pleased to hear that all the babies that were due have arrived safely.  Enjoy this special time all you other mums xxxx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations - excellent news.  Hope your blood pressure sorts itself out soon.

Rx


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

hey Alison well done and congrta, welcome to baby tom we have been wondering how you where , so now thats all new mummies reported in hehe xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations Allison!! 

Im glad everything was ok, (except the spinal block) I had a bit trouble relaxing for that one I have to say!! 

How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 12, 2010)

Allison  - love the new photo!!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awh cute name allison, Glad the delivery went reasonably well and that Tom's blood sugars were good on delivery.It just shows how different diabetic mum's births can be. Must be a bit of a pain having your blood pressure taken daily I hope that it resolves itself soon. He was a really good size, you must have been really pleased with all your hard work diabetes wise during the pregnancy. Hope that your well in yourself after the c- section 

xx


----------

